# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Me hice mi propio Mini kit de magia para llevar siempre

## marcoCRmagia

Hola!

Me encontré una caja de aluminio que tenía por ahi y decidí llenarla con cositas que sirven para hacer magia! les comparto un poco de lo que le he metido, creo que le queda aun espacio para ponerle más cositas.

- Papeles para escribir en ellos (predicciones, mentalismo, etc)
- Un marcador negro
- Dos dados
- Unos cuantos clips
- Unas gomas elásticas
- Un par de fichas
- Una pequeña cuerda
- Un hilo

Como verán son solo cosas normales con las que puedo hacer unas cuantas magias! me pareció una buena idea para andar siempre conmigo, pues donde sea en un momento saco algo de ahí y estoy listo.

¿Qué cosas agregarían ustedes?

Saludos!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

IMG_1527.jpgIMG_1526.jpgIMG_1525.jpg

----------


## bydariogamer

Jajaja, iba a sugerir una baraja, pero vi la imagen y... Vale, es una cajita chiquita, así que definitivamente aprovechas bien el espacio.
Tal vez metería alguna moneda algo... especial... y algo de papel flash.

----------

